# Scuba and Fish



## binaryjripper (Apr 16, 2007)

This summer I'm getting my Scuba license and a fishing permit so I can scuba and catch some cool fish for my future salt water tank.

Is this possible to do, I mean would wild fish adjust to life in a tank?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thats were a major part of the salties come from now


----------



## matt_bet (Dec 6, 2006)

my entire saltwater fishtank is nothing but caught fish, there are really good fish out there that are easy to catch if your have the right equipment,
heaps fun


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

wher are you going to go to catch your fish?


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

Kool to do it your self, good luck.
In Queensland Australia we can take 90% of stuff as long as Its for your own specimen tank with out a fishing license. We are not to take Giant Clams,Corals, some certain fish and not to take from Green Zones.
95% of my fish I collect and after a few years I take them back to swap for smaller stuff. Will take a pic of what we use to catch fish, its great!
Rob.


----------

